
The 2020 Ig Nobel Prize Winners - twright
https://www.improbable.com/ig-about/winners/#ig2020
======
rgacote
My favorite is the Peace Prize awarded to India and Pakistan for having their
diplomats ring each other's door bells in the middle of the night and then run
away.

------
MichaelZuo
“ for devising a method to identify narcissists by examining their eyebrows.”

Wow! That’s a useful feature. Opens the intriguing possibility of automatic
identification using machine learning, or even self-identification with the
selfie camera!

And charting the results over time may be interesting to correlate with mood,
health, diet, etc.

------
zw123456
Misophonia, the distress at hearing other people make chewing sounds. I think
my X had that :)

